# FRM Carbon Alu Vorbau für Cannondale Headshok



## raven1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, zu verkaufen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/FRM-Carbon-Vorba...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2eb0aae12e

Gruß


----------

